# Detailingworld™ Review - Monstershine Soor Apple Shampoo



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Detailingworld™ Review - Monstershine Soor Apple Shampoo*

1st up I would like to say thank you to Stephen at Monstershine for sending out a couple of products for us to have a look at, if you want to know more about the Monstershine brand and the products they sell please have a look here: http://www.monstershine.co.uk/

Now shampoos.... a good shampoo is an important part of our wash routines and can make a real difference to the whole wash experience. You need a shampoo that provides cleaning power, lubricity and something that is LSP safe so if you are still using Fairy Liquid please stop and get a good shampoo.

There are alot of excellent products out there at the moment and the differences between different shampoos are becoming smaller each day, cleaning power is assumed on most cases I have found so you are looking more towards lubricity and usability.

*The Product:*

The product supplied arrived in a good quality 500ml PET bottle, the label with the rather smart understated Monstershine branding on contains all the information you would need.

The actual shampoo smells pleasant with a hint of apples and its translucent green in colour. The consistency is really thick but not overly so, so its not too hard to pour.

*Monstershine say:*

*Soor Apple is a perfect pH neutral fusion shampoo that has a distinctly tangy, sour apple scent and can break down even the toughest grime effortlessly with amazing lubrication to avoid scratching while leaving your wax and sealant intact. It provides a luxurious foam and is also cost effective with a 1700:1 dilution ratio. For best results we recommend using this in conjunction with our Cyclone Snow foam.*

So yeah all sounds good there so lets see how it performs....

*The Method:*

So today's work was Mrs P's Cooper and its the normal story here but a really good test for cleaning products 



1s up the car was given a nice snow foam treatment using Monstershine Ambassador Snow foam and rinsed off.



Just need to talk about dilution ratios here for a minute, the website states a 1700-1 dilution ratio and the bottle states a 1500-1 dilution ratio, this is something that could do with addressing and could be a touch confusing.

So at a 1500-1 dilution ratio using 20ltrs of water I am looking at 13ml of shampoo, now I often take these dilution ratios with a pinch of salt and because I live in a really hard water area I always increase the amount required.....

So in this case the bucket was filled to 20ltrs (ish) of warm water and 20ml of the shampoo was added to the bucket.



The suds after a quick agitation with my hand were already present but when I stuck the PW nozzle in a fired it for a couple of seconds they went all over the place 



So onto cleaning.... Using my favorite wash pad the shampoo solution was applied to each panel in turn flipping the pad over 1/2 way through.

Now this is where this shampoo really came into its own, loads of suds were transferred to the panels yet the shampoo was really well lubricated, it was possible to still feel the panel under the pad but the lubrication meant that the pad never slowed down at all.



The car was finished and as it was still possible to see the suds from the 1st panel remaining there which looked really cool.



The car was then rinsed and I am pleased to report that there were no marks present from the suds when drying and that the shampoo was actually a really good dryer.



The car was then dried and finished in the normal way and was greatly improved ready for Mrs P to get it dirty again....

*Price:*

£9 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here: http://www.monstershine.co.uk/collections/shampoo/products/123

Now value wise £9 is about the sweet spot for a 500ml bottle of shampoo and is kind of where you would want to be pricewise. Value wise at the suggested 1500-1 dilution rate using 20ltrs of water in your bucket the bottle would yield 38 washes or 23p per wash (you may find yourself increasing the amount used if you live in a hard water area though).

*Would I use it again?:*

Now it took me a long time to sort this shampoo out in my head because it really suprised me....

Do you remember when you were a nipper washing your old mans Maestro with Fairy liquid and a sponge? and do you remember how much fun it was with suds flying all over the place this gave me that feeling but in a well lubricated modern shampoo :lol:

There has been a big move over recent years to 'low foaming' shampoos but this one bucks the trend, it feels like a really old fashioned detergent shampoo with loads of suds but acts like a modern shampoo which gives you a real great feeling, so in answer to the initial question I can see myself using this alot.

*Conclusion:*

Monstershine Soor Apple shampoo is a great shampoo, its well lubed and really allows the wash pad to glide, the suds transfer to the panels and stay on the panels with out marking when dried a little, it smells great and at 23p per wash is good value.

If you want a shampoo which evokes child hood memories of washing your old mans car but want a product that is going to be safe to use and LSP friendly then this is the one for you.

Just the discrepancy with the over ambitious dilution ratios on the label and bottle to sort out and you have got a cracking shampoo.



(its going to be interesting to see how it fairs in the shootout).

*Thanks for reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

